# Putting On A Horse Show



## Hoofprints on my heart (Apr 27, 2011)

I suggest going to your local 4h groups and seeing if they have numbers they could donate to you or have them printed at a fedex or printer shop thats how I get mine. I really suggest looking at the book Staring & Running Your Own Horse Business by Mary Ashby McDonald, theres a whole section on running a horse show. For liability insurance go to a local agent, that can save you hundreds instead of going through a natianol insurance group. From my expierence always have an consession stand and if you don't want to do it yourself and have to provide people go to a local 4h or PTO group and they see if they would be willing to in exchange for part of the profit. EMT's are important to have on staff, just incase of an accident, you should charge riders around $7, where $5 is going to the EMT service and $2 is going to you in profits. 
Entry fees, oh entry fees... they can ring up big can't they. If you want to attract a large crowd, I suggest them cheaper, 4h shows are usually around $5 a class, local shows $10, C Rated $15, B Rated $20, A Rated $30 to $40 a class. It all depends on the size and rating of the show. 
Make sure to have things markeed and clear in as where they are.
One thing I have learned is that parents love pictures of there kids competeing so if you can get a local photogrepher in then that might help a lot. 
Advirtise!!! Put show bills in the local tack shops and tractor supplies, give them to local barns and 4h groups, send them out to clients of yours, put an ad in the paper but adviertise!
For prizes and ribbions i suggest Hodges Badge Company they have a great selection or ask local tack or feed store to donate prizes and you only get the ribbions 

Show Class ideas:
now I have no idea if you have a lesson barn or anything but here are some ideas for classes (this is how i did my last show wich was a combined 4h show)
Walk Trot Cross Rails Green Rider
Walk Trot Cross Rails Green Horse
W/T/C Cross Rails
Hunter Over Fence 1'
Equatation Over Fence 1'
Hunter Over Fence 2' to 2'3"
Equatation Over Fence 2' to 2'3"
Hunter Over Fence 2'3" to 2'6"
Equtation Over Fence 2'3" to 2'6"
*Intermission* (Tack change and tear down)
English Showmanship- Mini
English Showmanship- Walk Trot (18 under)
English Showmanship- 19 Over
English Showmanship- Open
Western Showmanship- Mini
Western Showmanship- Walk Trot
Western Showmanship- 19 Over
Western Showmansip- Open
*Showmanship Grand and Reserve Champion announced*
Halter- Mini
Halter- Mare All ages
Halter- Gieldings all ages
Halter- Stallions all ages
Halter- Open 
*Halter Champions announced*
*Intermission (Set up)
Trail in Hand- Open 
Trail in Hand- 13 under
Trail in Hand 14-18
Trail in hand 19 over
Trail in hand- mini
*Intermission* (Tack Change)
Trail- Open
Trail- 13 under
Trail 14-18
Trail 19 Over
*Intermission* (Tear Down and tack change)
Leadline- 6 under
English Equatation- Walk Trot 13 Under
English Equtation- Walk trot 14-18
English Equtation- 19 over
and so on with english plesure, hunter under saddle, Horsemanship, western plesure, but with bareback equataion, road hack, reinsmanship, western riding, egg and spoon and dollar bill should all be open classes. For speed classes they should be the same thing

Hope this helps and sorry for it bieng so long 
~Sarah


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Don't forget an equine ambulance too, especially if you have classes where a horse could get hurt (especially for speed, buggies and jumping)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

OK, you are NOT going to need an equine ambulance....

To the OP, Purina and Nutrena both do numbers, as do some other feed companies. At a few weeks out, you may be too late to get numbers from a business. I would recommend that you find a company that will donate the cost of having numbers printed and put their logo on the numbers. Kinko's or another print shop can make them.

I would ask the facility who they recommend you getting insurance through and what their minimum requirements are if it's not stated in your contract. Again, a few weeks out is going to put you in a rush to get it done.


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Visit your local Extension Agent.


----------

